# MRC Trainpower 6200 and LGB



## T&K Railways (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I just inherited an extensive LGB set with over 300 feet of track and limited edition locomotives and over 16 cars....All in the original boxes in mint condition. 2 things:

*I have an MRC Control Master 20 but I am missing the hand held controller...Anyone selling one? 

* I also just purchased an MRC TrainPower 6200. Does anyone have an experience with this? So far, so good on my end. I do want to be able to use and control multiple Locomotives on the same track down the road (they have the digital chip) so any suggestions on a good digital Power setup?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

NCE seems to be widely used and a good value. PH10R gives you a radio controlled 10 AMP system, around $600. Piko 5AMP around the same price. Massoth 12 AMP nearly double the price.


----------



## T&K Railways (Dec 26, 2013)

Treeman - Thank you so much for the helpful reply. I am VERY new to this and greatly appreciate the help. Do you have an opinion on the MRC 6200?


----------



## T&K Railways (Dec 26, 2013)

Also it looks like you are a re-seller and I am looking for trusted vendors. Can you send me a link from your site as to what you would recommend? I will be doing a ceiling track as well - So I'd like wireless options as well (if that's even possible).


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

Make sure what decoder you have If factory installed I believe you would have to use the LGB MTS system which is not compatible with anyone else's 
Mike


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Not correct about the MTS decoder. Any DCC system will run them. 


Click our logo to get to our store.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I used the MRC 2600 with no problems. I rigged up a siding with EPL switches, sensors and magnets. Had a Stainz and Mogul running together. One would pull into the siding and release the other. The MRC is rated at about 2 amps so you are limited. I never had a problem with mine, had it for four years before I gave it away. 
Steve


----------



## T&K Railways (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 
Thank so much for the great feedback! I'm very new to this amazing hobby and appreciate all of the help!


----------

